# Weekend plans!



## milliepops (26 October 2017)

It's Thursday afternoon at last!  Gawd this week is dragging.

What is everyone up to?

Kira has arena hire tomorrow to run through some tests, and then Area Festival semis at Pencoed on Monday. Will be a long day as first test is about 9am and 2nd is at half one, first to go in the AM.... urghhh. 

Have fun all


----------



## Fiona (26 October 2017)

My 6yo has Pony Club Halloween Show on Saturday, so we will have SJ, WHP, dog show, fancy dress and pony games to contend with lol...

Then I have a group XC lesson booked for the Sunday with baby connie  

Fiona


----------



## TheHairyOne (26 October 2017)

Going to try a new SJing trainer on Saturday (since my dressage saddles off for a complete reflock and I hate doing flat work without it!) so I am hoping she is good. Was happy to have a good convo about what I am looking to get out of it before I booked so fingers crossed. 

Then hopefully my lovely saddle fitter will be out Sunday to do the final adjustments and might bring her horse so maybe a hack, or a play in the school. 

My winter of dressage and Sjing commences in november!


----------



## {97702} (26 October 2017)

I've got to try and MAKE myself hack on Saturday as it is the only day I have enough daylight - then a lesson on Sunday (yay!) and the physio on Monday morning.  I am praying to every god that there is that she will let me start jumping again but I rather suspect it will be 'oh no he is really crooked you must concentrate on straightening him'.....aaaargh!!!!!


----------



## DabDab (26 October 2017)

Thank god for Thursday!  

Good luck MP!! Hope the dodgy times don't cause super Kira to go into hiding.
Have fun with lessons and fun classes everyone else.

Still nothing for me and the big man, boring between saddle type dilemma at the moment so all very dull  Although, I am half contemplating getting on the micro mare this weekend :eek3: will see how we feel....


----------



## Equi (26 October 2017)

Nothing on tomorrow, is friday part of the weekend now? Working saturday, sunday i will go for a ride with a mate then meeting someone about feeding/checking their horses during the week, only a mile from my yard and on my way home so bit of extra money for literally throwing a scoop at them and making sure they are not dying? Yes please lol


----------



## Bernster (26 October 2017)

Been very quiet for me lately.  Lorry needed repairs.  Then did my back in (putting his stud keepers in of all things &#55357;&#56853 and it's taken 3 weeks to improve, so we missed out on a xc outing.  Then work and travel, so not much riding for me. So frustrating.  Have a sj lesson Saturday to hopefully get us back on track for that, hack on Sunday. I've entered a prelim next weekend as a relatively easy -hopefully- first outing for a while.


----------



## FfionWinnie (26 October 2017)

Im essentially living the supercob dream - lesson tomorrow and Monday. Think we might go to a knock down XC on a track on Sun. Shes just the best thing that has ever happened to me. 

As a reward (!) shes coming into my winter surfaced turnout area tomorrow because of the EGS risk. I cant imagine shes going to be particularly pleased about this tbh but I cant bear the thought of losing her so shes going to have to suck it up!

Good luck all


----------



## milliepops (27 October 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			As a reward (!) shes coming into my winter surfaced turnout area tomorrow because of the EGS risk. I cant imagine shes going to be particularly pleased about this tbh but I cant bear the thought of losing her so shes going to have to suck it up!
		
Click to expand...

Must be so difficult with that at the back of your mind  you've been through the mill with that  but yay for supercob,   she's really hit the ground running hasn't she?  What a star. 

Oooooh DabDab hope to hear good reports soon then... exciting! 

Good luck everyone


----------



## FfionWinnie (27 October 2017)

milliepops said:



			Must be so difficult with that at the back of your mind  you've been through the mill with that  but yay for supercob,   she's really hit the ground running hasn't she?  What a star. 

Oooooh DabDab hope to hear good reports soon then... exciting! 

Good luck everyone 

Click to expand...

Thanks. Yes it is. I try not to think about it but the law of sod would dictate she would be number 3 wouldnt it!  Lost Hallie 3 years ago on 5th November. Introduced plenty of new horses since then who havent succumbed, but...


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (27 October 2017)

Nowt planned here, tho there are a few hallloween sj comps locally.
Have decided to have a quiet hacking weekend, but will pop along to support a good friend on Sunday who is going SJ.

That said, I went to a clinic on Weds & then yesterday whizzed round a farm ride popping a fair few xc fences, so we've been' out' already 

Good luck to those out competing !


----------



## Alibear (27 October 2017)

I have a lesson on Sunday which I hope goes well, as the plan is to bring her home from the trainers the following weekend 
Also hoping I can purchase the saddle that finally fits her this weekend too.


----------



## Lindylouanne (27 October 2017)

Sedate hack on DP first thing with friend who has been unwell and couldn't crush a grape at the moment then I will take Bailey out for a proper blast across the hills.


----------



## nikicb (27 October 2017)

FW - love your new girl, but sad that you always have the EGS in the back of your mind, as if there wasn't already enough to worry about with horses.  

Nothing much planned this weekend, other than finishing off prepping the stables for winter routine.  After a full on few months, Cassie has had a couple of weeks off, but we need to get going again in the next day or so as we have lots of winter training to work on, as well as a few different activities booked in to try as well.

Good luck to all those out and about - have fun and keep safe.  xx


----------



## Mavis007 (27 October 2017)

Am also competing at Pencoed Area Festival Final on Monday so might see you there Milliepops- good luck! &#55356;&#57152;


----------



## milliepops (27 October 2017)

Mavis007 said:



			Am also competing at Pencoed Area Festival Final on Monday so might see you there Milliepops- good luck! &#55356;&#57152;
		
Click to expand...

Come & say hello if you spot us., I'm there on my own and will be bringing work to do between tests so will be glad of any distractions!


----------



## j1ffy (28 October 2017)

Good luck everyone competing / waiting on saddles and physios, and have fun hacking / fun showing! FW, love the sound of your supercob.

My weekend really did start on Friday, with an afternoon off to get fitted for a pair of Celeris boots! They&#8217;re my Christmas (x10!) present to myself, I can&#8217;t wait to get them in the New Year 

Today I&#8217;m taking Indio to his second comp back in work. He&#8217;s been quite lively all week so let&#8217;s see what happens..! Then Sunday a friend and I are taking both my Spanish boys to a fun ride at Kingsclere, which should be fun


----------



## Wheels (28 October 2017)

Off for an off the horse lesson on rider biomechanics today, although have to take my saddle so there must be a saddle horse to sit on at least 

Then a steady in hand session for M after physio yesterday with polework tomorrow


----------



## Bernster (28 October 2017)

Wheels said:



			Off for an off the horse lesson on rider biomechanics today, although have to take my saddle so there must be a saddle horse to sit on at least 

Then a steady in hand session for M after physio yesterday with polework tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Ooh interesting, report back please!


----------



## Ambers Echo (28 October 2017)

Lévrier;13658430 said:
			
		


			I've got to try and MAKE myself hack on Saturday as it is the only day I have enough daylight - then a lesson on Sunday (yay!) and the physio on Monday morning.  I am praying to every god that there is that she will let me start jumping again but I rather suspect it will be 'oh no he is really crooked you must concentrate on straightening him'.....aaaargh!!!!!  

Click to expand...

I feel your pain! I've not jumped in weeks - not since early September. A sore neck and back was just resolving when mud fever took hold, She's not lame but I don't want to risk sore legs hitting poles... Plus my RI says her canter is a bit rubbish and I really should be focusing on sorting that out before jumping.....


----------



## HufflyPuffly (28 October 2017)

I clipped the hairy carriage ponies today :eek3:, I now have hairy eyes . Plus side Skylla is perfect whilst wearing earplugs , happy days!


----------



## {97702} (28 October 2017)

Ambers Echo said:



			I feel your pain! I've not jumped in weeks - not since early September. A sore neck and back was just resolving when mud fever took hold, She's not lame but I don't want to risk sore legs hitting poles... Plus my RI says her canter is a bit rubbish and I really should be focusing on sorting that out before jumping.....
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha yes we have canter problems too (caused by the crookedness) so lots of practising that 

Despite my frustration at no jumping Im having an awesome weekend so far - a brilliant schooling session last night where Jensen finally calmed down a bit and did some nice left canter, then a gorgeous hack in the sunshine this morning where we had a blast cantering along the bridle paths!

Really looking forward to my lesson tomorrow now


----------



## claracanter (28 October 2017)

No comps for me this week..... Hacking tomorrow on the nutty TB who has now done enough rehabbing to start cantering. When I say cantering I mean bucking and fly bucking and squealing with excitement no doubt. Wish me luck and a sticky bum.


----------



## Bernster (28 October 2017)

Cracking jump lesson today. Got myself into a bit of a tizz driving to the yard, but practised a bit of positive thinking and it really helped.  Ins is fab and is really helping me feel more positive.

The thing that really cracked it today for me was looking right away from the fence on approach, which stops me from having a last minute freak out and allows Finnegan to get on with it.  We both performed so much better with that tactic!  Then had a lovely quiet hack out in the autumn sunshine.  Fab day &#128515;


----------



## JennBags (28 October 2017)

We had a jumping clinic at the yard today so I joined it, but said I only wanted to do the pole work.   He put up some tiny (and I really do mean tiny) crosses, and on the 3rd or 4th time of going down them, N kicked one which then bounced back and hit him and he freaked a little bit, so I tested the surface out. Not hurt although a little sore; I got back on and went down the grid again before calling it a day.

Bernster your jump lesson sounds fab,  you'll get your confidence back in no time xx


----------



## FfionWinnie (28 October 2017)

Sounding like a good weekend hope youre not to sore JB!

I am going xc schooling with the cob by myself tomorrow. (And a camera guy!).


----------



## TheHairyOne (29 October 2017)

Hope everyones weekends are going ok, (and the unplanned dismount hasnt left you too sore JB!) but I had a lovely saturday!

Very pleased with the SJing lesson with a new person today. If I am feeling kind my horse is econmical and conservative, if I am not he is a lazy toad! She had some very good suggestions on how to get him more forward and set up some interesting grid work, which also involved jumping some of the grid as single fences on the angle. Horse loved having to think and the distances got so much easier to make as he got more forward. Defo going back. The right amount of confidence building and education and challenge with lots to take away.

A pic of the daft beast looking very neat, me not so much but rome wasnt built in a day!


----------



## Wheels (29 October 2017)

Bernster said:



			Ooh interesting, report back please!
		
Click to expand...

It was very very interesting. 

A group session with 8 of us - everyone brought along their own saddle and one by one we sat on the saddle horse in our own saddle and did a couple of exercises to find pelvic neutral, tilting pelvis forward and back, side to side and diagonally.

For me sitting still in pelvic neutral is good, I have done a lot of work on this because of an old back injury making me wonky, I have worked excessively with a physio and PT to straighten my pelvis and after a year that has definitely worked.

However, when I tried to move the left side of my pelvis up (shorten the waist on that side) it made me clamp with my right thigh.  When I tried to move the left side of my pelvis diagonally forward (towards the horse opposite ear effectively) it wouldn't really budge very far.  I also have wonky legs, my right leg turns out more at the thigh.

Once we had finished the on saddle assessment we got a gym ball to practise the same exercises and each person was to practice all the exercises but with emphasis on the ones they had issues with.

After that we did a few pilates type exercises, some stretches and some massage techniques using foam roller / spiky balls and given our homework.  For me it is to work on the gym ball to release the muscles around my left hip and to use the massage ball to try and relieve my right piriformis which is pretty tight and probably the reason for my rotated right thigh.

Back in two weeks for re-assessment and more work on turning / lateral seat aids.


----------



## {97702} (29 October 2017)

That sounds to be a really useful session Wheels!

I managed to totally flunk the lesson Id been so looking forward to today by trying too hard - I wanted to show off how ace J has been, but we couldnt even get our shoulder fore right in the warm up! Poor J must have wondered what on earth was going on! 

We went on to do some really interesting pole work, but again I rode like a muppet which was frustrating.  I dont seem to be able to learn to control his neck in left canter, which combines with his being-worked-upon issues with left canter to result in not being able to turn left effectively. We didnt quite crash into the fence but it was a near thing   Lots of homework for me....


----------



## DabDab (29 October 2017)

Congrats on the positive jumping lessons Bernster and THO  hope you're not too sore after your unplanned dismount JB - still, seems like you had a nice positive end.

Sounds like a fab session Wheels, really interesting, thanks for the write up.

Actually sounds like a really good lesson Lev - I actually find I develop far more when things go wrong in a lesson initially.

Well, micro mare riding is a-go-go  we had a little shoot forward when I first put my weight in the stirrup, but apart from that she was pretty solid - clever girlie. Just got on and had a little walk, will do some more in the week. No pics unfortunately as was on my own, but will try to enlist OH to take one next time - she actually didn't feel tiny at all, but I want to see whether I look ridiculous  Off out now for a womble with the big man

Good luck to tomorrow's dressage divas


----------



## {97702} (29 October 2017)

Thanks DabDab - Ive rightly been told off by my trainer for being too negative and hard on myself, so Ive had a re-think and will say I instead that I am really pleased with his canter work today  The pole work really helps his left canter open out a bit instead of tending to be hoppy and panicky which is his tendency, Im looking forward to seeing him continue to improve  

Sounds like micro mare is a little star, pictures would be great!


----------



## JennBags (29 October 2017)

Wheels, that sounds fascinating,  was that with Centaur or another Biomechanics trainer?  I'd love to do that too, the pelvis tilting was my biggest issue when I had an on-horse session a couple of years ago.

FW we needs lots od pics please as you had camera man   she looked super on the one you sent me.

THO he looks super over that jump!   

Lév,  you are too hard on yourself all (that was what I was clumsily trying to tell you are few weeks ago). Hope you can find more positive things about yourself and your riding to focus on.

Dab-Dab woo-hoo go you, we definitely need pictures though


----------



## iknowmyvalue (29 October 2017)

Sounds like everyone has had a fab weekend! Wheels, that sounds like a great session! I've been to a couple of biomechanics sessions and they've always been incredibly interesting and informative. 

I've been suffering horse withdrawal recently, because I've not managed to home from uni to ride Henry for nearly 6wks now, and in that time I've only sat on a horse twice! Disadvantages of being at uni 5-6hrs away from your horse  

However, I had a fab day today going behind the scenes at Aintree Racecourse! Got to see the stables, veterinary facilities, walk the course and hear from the groundstaff about how they maintain the course, and got to watch a race from right by the start, literally touching distance from the first hurdle! Such good fun and very interesting and informative  (made even better as it was a free event with uni!  )


----------



## nikicb (29 October 2017)

Well the weather has been lovely here in Berkshire, but turning a little nippy tonight!  Bernster, glad your jumping session went well, I am sure you will be back to full confidence soon.  JB hope you aren't too sore tomorrow.  Wheels - that sounds very interesting.  I have a wonky right leg that doesn't do what it is meant to.  Good luck to those at AFFs tomorrow - I didn't realise they ran on Mondays!  I spent some lovely time with Cam yesterday morning.  Some may remember him.  He is out at grass livery 20 minutes from home so I see him every 2-3 days (he is checked several times a day by YO).  As I do once a month or so, I stuck him on the lunge for a few minutes each way, and he's looking really good.  I have had to invest in a weight tape though.  You know those people on grass livery that complain about no grass?  We have the opposite problem.  But, it is all old pasture so not affecting his feet.  If he doesn't drop off in the next few weeks, I will move him to sparser grazing.  Currently he is very happy with his little harem of brood mares.  Photos just because he is such a special boy in an overgrown Labrador sort of way.  xx


----------



## JennBags (29 October 2017)

Great to see pics of Cam Niki,  he is looking well, I know my friends horse was doing well there.


----------



## {97702} (29 October 2017)

JennBags said:



			Wheels, that sounds fascinating,  was that with Centaur or another Biomechanics trainer?  I'd love to do that too, the pelvis tilting was my biggest issue when I had an on-horse session a couple of years ago.

FW we needs lots od pics please as you had camera man   she looked super on the one you sent me.

THO he looks super over that jump!   

Lév,  you are too hard on yourself all (that was what I was clumsily trying to tell you are few weeks ago). Hope you can find more positive things about yourself and your riding to focus on.

Dab-Dab woo-hoo go you, we definitely need pictures though 

Click to expand...

Thanks JB I know you are right   I'm not sure what went wrong today after having had 2 fun days where I was really happy with what we had been doing - onwards and upwards


----------



## nikicb (29 October 2017)

JennBags said:



			Great to see pics of Cam Niki,  he is looking well, I know my friends horse was doing well there.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!  He is looking very, very well.  Although he may not be where you think he is.  He is at an eventer/breeder friend's yard between Marlborough and Hungerford.  x


----------



## JennBags (29 October 2017)

nikicb said:



			Thank you!  He is looking very, very well.  Although he may not be where you think he is.  He is at an eventer/breeder friend's yard between Marlborough and Hungerford.  x
		
Click to expand...

Not sure exactly where my friends horse was but it was somewhere round there, unless he's moved?  Didn't we have a conversation about what a small world it was? I'll pm you when I've walked the dog!


----------



## nikicb (29 October 2017)

JennBags said:



			Not sure exactly where my friends horse was but it was somewhere round there, unless he's moved?  Didn't we have a conversation about what a small world it was? I'll pm you when I've walked the dog!
		
Click to expand...

Ah, maybe. I can't remember now!!  Enjoy the dog walk. it's nippy out there.    x


----------



## Bernster (29 October 2017)

Aww little cam, lovely boy.


----------



## Fiona (29 October 2017)

We had a super cross country lesson on Sunday... Baby Connie is such fun 

6yo son also had a PC show and did a super clear in the 60cm WH.  

Fiona


----------



## Wheels (30 October 2017)

JB the biomechanics training was through an Equipilates trainer, I think she's the only one in NI trained by Lindsey Wilcox Reid.

I bought the book and dvd a few years ago which is good but as always even better if you have on the ground guidance


----------



## FfionWinnie (30 October 2017)

Great pics Fiona hes such a dude!

Cam is looking well. Are you hoping to get him back into work?

Well done everyone looks like a fab weekend. 

Thanks JB had an amazing day. Took the baby cob xc schooling by myself with a foot follower (new and very nice bloke!) and she was totally ace. She doesnt really look at anything which gives me the confidence to kick on when necessary,  shes so forward into a fence and loving it!

I dont like ditches but got her easily over the small one (she just stepped over it). Next one up she did stop probably because I was looking at it so I led her over it (just stepped over it) and the bigger one in these pics I got off and led over first (just stepped over lol!). Otherwise apart from a run out at a very skinny and quite big for us log offset from the first part of the combo, she jumped everything first time including blue barrels (dont like them!) and tyres (I dont like anything )and a flagged skinny. She is such a delight I cannot actually believe shes mine!


----------



## DabDab (30 October 2017)

Aw FW, that's so great 

Great pics Fiona, a good Connie is really a hard act to beat - though I'm very jealous of your tininess so you can ride them properly

There's an equipilates teacher near me wheels, who's website I keep looking at, you've inspired to get in contact some time this winter


----------



## Alibear (30 October 2017)

I had a lovely lesson, riding one handed is not easy! I've got my right leg on , lifted my hand straight up by 1/2 in I'm looking left but argghhh we're going right! Where's your seat bones Ali? Oh yeah all my weight is in my right seat bone, hence were going right. Move my weight and voila a very nice smooth left turn.  It's like learning to ride all over again but really enjoyable and 100% stops you using your hands because it doesn't work it just pisses the pony off   Lots to work on but Daisy's a star and politely putting up with my failure.  I'm pleased that I have got the hang of give the queue and immediately you get the right response, stop the queue, that's been a work in progress and switching to one handed makes it even clearer. I'm so unfit though, I ache all over today.


----------



## Rollin (30 October 2017)

Our talented Shagya mare has been in training with an Olympic Eventer and his partner.  They have worked magic with her dressage, so much so that the partner who competes at 3* said she was ready for her first one-day.  Then the rider became ill and training ground to a halt.  I contacted a Pro SJ who knows our yard and our horses, asking if he could keep her SJ up to speed.  He had a student who he thought would do well with this mare, great training session on Saturday and competing next weekend. Video on our FB.

Antigone's record is 12 clear rounds from 14 outings in 2016, qualified for Fontainbleau national championships.  This year straight out to four clear rounds and win/place in Amateur Grand Prix. Pipped into second place by 2 seconds by another Olympiad.   Actually we see her as an eventer.  We will continue her work over the winter.


----------



## Bernster (30 October 2017)

Great day out FW, so pleased she's working out well. Sounds like she's going to be fab for your confidence.

Fabulous results Rollin!


----------



## milliepops (30 October 2017)

Well Kira had a challenging day at Pencoed but came back with 2 frillies despite herself (9th and 10th, lol)







She really does struggle in their indoor school, she felt so good outdoors and then lost her nerve entirely .  I sort of expected it but also sort of hoped she'd done so much growing up in the last 12 months that we might manage a clear round... too much to hope for!  

I can't complain though, she's been a delight to have around all day, for a very long day, and I very much doubt anyone else was riding such a bargainous animal   She's done so well really, every champs I've wanted to go to, she's qualified for so it doesn't really matter to be making up the numbers when they're good to you  like that, does it? :cool3::biggrin3:

Well done everyone else, some fab weekends had by the sounds of it


----------



## comet! (30 October 2017)

milliepops said:



			Well Kira had a challenging day at Pencoed but came back with 2 frillies despite herself (9th and 10th, lol)

She really does struggle in their indoor school, she felt so good outdoors and then lost her nerve entirely .  I sort of expected it but also sort of hoped she'd done so much growing up in the last 12 months that we might manage a clear round... too much to hope for!  

I can't complain though, she's been a delight to have around all day, for a very long day, and I very much doubt anyone else was riding such a bargainous animal   She's done so well really, every champs I've wanted to go to, she's qualified for so it doesn't really matter to be making up the numbers when they're good to you  like that, does it? :cool3::biggrin3:

Well done everyone else, some fab weekends had by the sounds of it 

Click to expand...

I was at Pencoed yesterday.  It was so noisy in that indoor!  Mine is normally spooky at new venues and gets nervous, but surprisingly he was OK in there until someone slammed a stable door in the barn next to the arena which then made the next few movements (all along that side) a little tense.


----------



## Bernster (31 October 2017)

MP - NO WAY are you making up the numbers, you two are awesome and truly have earned your spot there, and are doing fab!


----------



## milliepops (31 October 2017)

Lol  thanks Bernster, I'm not being negative, promise! She's never going to be a worldbeater though is she, let's face it!  It's hard not to compare her to Millie, who would walk into an arena and own it. I'm still dead chuffed with her for doing what she's doing because god knows I never thought she'd be as good as she is... but she hasn't really got the temperament  to be a champ  we will press on anyway!

Here's the pro pic, trying her heart out not to collapse in a wimpering welsh heap 

https://scontent.flhr2-2.fna.fbcdn....=a3380526039350360a208fb82594af2a&oe=5A6C4970

*waves* to the nice lady who came and said hello.... you didn't give me your forum name so I don't know who you are


----------



## DabDab (31 October 2017)

Ah another fab pro pic MP, and well done on the frillies  As much as her scardey brain may hold her back, you're still bringing her on at quite a pace. She may never own that ring, but is mighty special in her own right.

Well, pic as promised, but I am sacking the camera man as he's made me look obese, the horse look deformed and has cut her legs off. Still, never mind, she feels quite happy with me on board so we'll go with it:


----------



## {97702} (31 October 2017)

Ummm... none of those things DabDab..... ETA - apart from her being happy of course!


----------



## DabDab (31 October 2017)

Thanks Lev (though the very much slipped diet is definitely back on). Must see some pics of Jenson strutting his new found stuff before too long


----------



## Wheels (1 November 2017)

She looks lovely dabdab and gorgeous photo there of Kyra MP

Just wanted to share my polework exercise from last night - poles set on the inside track so we could still ride on the track.  In a square, 3 poles per side (only 3 sides for me as I only have 9 poles)

One set of three set up at normal stride, one a wee bit longer, one a wee bit shorter.  Concentrating on keeping the rhythm during the shortening and lengthening, sometimes missing a set or two, sometimes going over all 3 sets in a row.  The boy loved it, real spring in his step and concentration was awesome. If I can replicate it on the flat he is gonna be some boy! .


----------



## j1ffy (1 November 2017)

Wheels said:



			She looks lovely dabdab and gorgeous photo there of Kyra MP

Just wanted to share my polework exercise from last night - poles set on the inside track so we could still ride on the track.  In a square, 3 poles per side (only 3 sides for me as I only have 9 poles)

One set of three set up at normal stride, one a wee bit longer, one a wee bit shorter.  Concentrating on keeping the rhythm during the shortening and lengthening, sometimes missing a set or two, sometimes going over all 3 sets in a row.  The boy loved it, real spring in his step and concentration was awesome. If I can replicate it on the flat he is gonna be some boy! .
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like a good one Wheels!

We had a great weekend. Indio tried his heart out in the dressage. He got very worried about some cows in our first test and kept changing in his right canter so we got three 4s and 63.5% overall - the judge did comment on how light the changes were though! Then 65% in N37a, which isn&#8217;t our favourite test. He&#8217;s only been back in work for 4 months and we had a lot of 7s, so hopefully lots more to come from him.

The Sunday we had a blast around the Kingsclere fun ride!


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 November 2017)

Dim Tim, age 4,  slightly bemused and a very long way from his large feet to his brain, is going to his first party.  Intro A and B.


----------

